

Rocket engine with electric pumps - ironchief
http://www.scienceforums.net/topic/73571-rocket-engine-with-electric-pumps/

======
Gravityloss
[http://aviationweek.com/space/rocket-lab-unveils-battery-
pow...](http://aviationweek.com/space/rocket-lab-unveils-battery-powered-
turbomachinery) I guess related to this?

~~~
ChuckMcM
That is a more interesting link than the parent :-).

